# Online mode (fifa 12)



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I played online yesterday & got thrashed 3-1 as the settings changed once i got into the online game. 

I like my settings fast, the gameplay & player speed/passing. Yet when you go into the game its slow as dog poo & it does my nut in! Can this be changed, I don't like loseing! 

Cheers!

Oh & any one fancy a match :thumb: (after the liv - man u game! ) 


:thumb:


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

I think I speak for many on here when I say you gotta be the perfect girlfriend in the world! I don't even play FIFA!

Wish you'd come and spend time with my missus, in the hope you'd rub off on her!


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

I love this game but i am **** at it lol. I hate my headset as i have to shout to be heard on it though. Does anyone else have this problem and maybe a solution to this?
My gamer tag is
Jack 4rmy

feel free to add me


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

It's probably down to what division your in, I'm in division 2 and it's always end to end stuff.

Does take a while to get use to Fifa 12, I went from Fifa 10 to 12 and struggled but soon got the hang of it.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

no im good at it, lol well i beat most people i play!

The settings change once im in online mode & cannot change them


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Are you on xbox? If so, add me and I'll give you a game.
Gamertag:
S U B Z E IZ O

Just add DW in the message


----------

